# A Greek warning Oct 2012



## Don_Madge

I thought long and hard before posting this link, it is not my intention to put people off visiting Greece but the UK motorhome fraternity thrives on rumour and speculation especially where bad news is concerned.

See http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1358/314/

The info is from a very reliable source so I've posted it as a warning to be extra vigilant if you plan to travel and wild camp Greece in the future.

We have been visiting Greece since 1969 and never had any problems. We shall be in Greece later this month on route to Turkey.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## 113016

Thanks Don, for the update, given the economic climate over there, I am not really surprised and to be honest, it is what I would have expected, although I hoped it would not happen.
I expect that Greece is not alone, but lets not let these reports put us off travelling.
Interesting that the campsites are closing gates.
We just need to be more aware and take our precautions.
Happy and safe travels to you


----------



## Grizzly

If you're going that way it might also be an idea to check the FCO website for the new passport regulations that apply to travellers to Turkey in January 2013.

G


----------



## JackieP

Don, thank you for your post. I can see that it would have taken some soul searching before deciding to go ahead with it. It's better that people know the situation and then make an informed decision about it.

We planned to go to Greece last year but we're a little wary with the current situation - we spent the winter in Sicily instead (and had the Pitchfork Revolution to contend with!) . 

Others may say there is little or no trouble in Greece, but I think the important thing to take note of, is that is is escalating.


----------



## Don_Madge

Grizzly said:


> If you're going that way it might also be an idea to check the FCO website for the new passport regulations that apply to travellers to Turkey in January 2013.
> 
> G


Thanks for that Chris, have a couple of blank pages in my passport still.

We have residency permits for Turkey allowing us to stay for for over the 90 days, if all goes well we will be there until early May.

Don


----------



## nicholsong

Thanks Don

It is quite believable that crime has increased and if so it is a pity in what you and I know has always been a very crime-free country, outside Athens at least.

I spent 3 weeks in Sept travelling the E. Peloponnese coast from Poros down to Monemvasia and neither saw nor heard from my many friends who live there of any crimes of that sort.

Geoff


----------



## camallison

I'm not joking, but parts of those stories could just as easily be about locations in the British Isles. Even the part about Roma appearing in their masses when an arrest is imminent.

The moral is to keep your guard up and don't give them an opportunity to break into your pride and joy. Watch out for where locals DON'T park - that could be a clue.

Colin


----------



## peejay

Such a sad thing but not surprised given the current situation.

We passed through Greece twice earlier this year and didn't have any problems or notice anything untoward but some Germans we spoke to were decidedly nervous and unsure about the reception they would get.

Travelling in a LHD Hymer, we took the conscious decision to display a Union Jack on the van while there, never felt the need to do that before.

It won't stop us visiting such a wonderful country but recognise the need to be more vigilant in future.

Thanks Don, surprised you've got any room left in your passport. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## jamest

Just arrived in Greece, so will report back on our experiences as we go.


----------



## nicholsong

James

I hope you have no bad only good 'experiences'

Where you heading?

Kalou Dromo

Geoff


----------



## jamest

nicholsong said:


> James
> 
> I hope you have no bad only good 'experiences'
> 
> Where you heading?
> 
> Kalou Dromo
> 
> Geoff


Hi Geoff,

We are travelling the coast from near the Turkish border around to the ferry crossing to Venice. We have around 9-10 weeks I think.

We are now just east of Thessalonika. Lovely and warm and just saw loads of harbour porpoises swimming about 100m from where we are parked.

James


----------



## jamest

After two weeks here, Wildcamping every night I am pleased to say no issues whatsoever.

The only indication there may be issues is the amount of graffiti in some places and the unfinished buildings. Not having been to Greece before I can't say if this is related or not however.

It is expensive here though, about on par with the UK in lidls but local shops/mini marts are significantly more expensive.

Weather is great, and people seem really friendly.

I don't see no reason to be any more weary than you should typically be.

Happy travels!


----------



## nicholsong

James

Glad to hear you had no problems. What area(s) were you in?

Unfinished buildings have been the norm for decades. Some look 'unfinished' because they have re-inforcing rods protruding from the roof - this because for a long time if a building was not 'finished' there was no tax to pay, but the owners never intended to go higher.

Graffiti has been increasing for a long time - it may have increased a bit recently because of political protest messages.

Geoff


----------



## jamest

To be honest most of the graffiti looks old and non political, names etc

That's interesting about the buildings and may explain some. There are a lot of abandoned buildings though, certainly people not living in them. Same goes for campsites, seems to be a few that are in serious disrepair and I struggle to believe they would have been open last season.

We have traveled the coast from the Turkish border and are now on the south east coast of the Pelopenese, now sat in Githio town having stayed at the Dimitirus ship wreck yesterday.

One thing that has suprised and disappointed me so far though is the sheer volume of rubbish everywhere. Romania excepted, Greece has been the worse by far, even the Baltics were much much tidier than here. Such a shame to spoil such a visually interesting area.


----------



## peejay

Hi James,


Rubbish has always been a big problem in some parts of Greece, there are some really beautiful spots ruined by it which is a real shame. Never ceases to amaze me when Greek families happily sit on a beatiful beach surrounded by rubbish, seemingly oblivious to it.

Wild dogs can be a problem in some areas too, I think the general consensus is not to feed them as you'll never get rid but its hard to avoid those doleful eyes!

Following your blog/travels with interest.

Pete


----------



## 1302

I read nothing in the report that the OP linked that wold keep me away.

Its based on the mumblings of several random people and quotes scenarios that are universal.

One (I think it was 'Anne' sais she was "put off Athens by her cousin :roll: :lol: 

I'd be put off Athens by Athens.... :lol: 

The usual caution would suffice I think. As for driving a Lada and leaving it unlocked as a precaution :roll: 

Happy camping folks!


----------



## nicholsong

Re the expense of Greece

I agree the prices have reached UK levels (and exceeded our Polish ones) but I have sensed a change in attitude to shops/bars increases.

In the past if trade went down the reaction was to increase the price to ensure their turnover was the same regardless of whether the market could stand the increase. 

I visited in Spring and Sept. and noted that most places have held 2011 prices. Maybe they are learning that there is a limit to how much they can hike prices.

Geoff


----------



## moby56

In Greece now and feel safer here than in UK will do as normal and stay away from places that put the hackles up but touch wood everyone we have met so far have been very friendly and the weather has been good 23c today


----------



## Addie

We had no problems while in Greece for 10 weeks, wildcamping for all but 2 nights. Most of the comments on MagBaz appear to be related to an anti-german sentiment.

We were asked by three Greek fisherman while we were filling our water tank from a tap near a beach if we were German. When we replied No, they joked that if we had been German they would have charged us for the water!

I think the irony of Germans 'free camping' in Greece isn't lost on the Greeks! We did see a number of German vans flying the Greek flag, presumably out of support.

I think British visitors are seen as comparatively neutral to the situation politically.

I couldn't believe how expensive Greece was after 3 months in Eastern Europe. We took a gamble that food, diesel and LPG would be cheaper in Italy - and it was! Lidl prices were a good 50% less for like-for-like products. In fact, even large supermarkets were cheaper than Lidl in Greece!

Prices eating out hadn't yet been affected, although I guess they might have by now.

Some more of our time in Greece here:
http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Greece


----------



## jamest

moby56 said:


> In Greece now and feel safer here than in UK will do as normal and stay away from places that put the hackles up but touch wood everyone we have met so far have been very friendly and the weather has been good 23c today


Where abouts where you yesterday, It wasn't that warm for us I don't think.

Where you anywhere near Napfoli a few days ago? I caught a glimpse of a British number plate on a motorhome but didn't see it properly


----------

